# How old are you?



## runnah (Jun 14, 2013)

just curious, ladies don't have to respond...


I am 32.


----------



## pisto1981 (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm also 32


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 14, 2013)

43.  Can we add height, weight and SSN to our responses please?  Thanks!


----------



## GRafyx (Jun 14, 2013)

I'll be 16 the 7th of July.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 14, 2013)

27


----------



## runnah (Jun 14, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> 43.  Can we add height, weight and SSN to our responses please?  Thanks!



What was life like before electricity?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 14, 2013)

13


----------



## TimothyJinx (Jun 14, 2013)

52 and yes, I still get around on my own.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 14, 2013)

44


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 14, 2013)

TimothyJinx said:


> 52 and yes, I still get around on my own.










???


----------



## ronlane (Jun 14, 2013)

44 also pixelrabbit


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 14, 2013)

ronlane said:


> 44 also pixelrabbit



It's a great age isn't it!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 14, 2013)

runnah said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > 43.  Can we add height, weight and SSN to our responses please?  Thanks!
> ...



I remember getting a television with remote control.  We were told NOT to touch the remote as the adults left the room and my sister/brothers and I sat watching the set.  That lasted for about 2 minutes...how can you NOT touch the remote?!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 14, 2013)

The big 50


----------



## baturn (Jun 14, 2013)

66.


----------



## leeroix (Jun 14, 2013)

Thirty Five


----------



## kundalini (Jun 14, 2013)

double nickels


----------



## runnah (Jun 14, 2013)

kundalini said:


> double nickels



Damn you look great!


----------



## ronlane (Jun 14, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > 44 also pixelrabbit
> ...



two months into it, not so bad   It's the kids (9 & 4) that keep me young.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 14, 2013)

runnah said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > 43.  Can we add height, weight and SSN to our responses please?  Thanks!
> ...


Jdubs, are you getting around okay with your new walker? How is retirement?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 14, 2013)

Old enough to know better, yet too young to resist.


----------



## Tiller (Jun 14, 2013)

21


----------



## squirrels (Jun 14, 2013)

38


----------



## runnah (Jun 14, 2013)

squirrels said:


> 38


You look great!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 14, 2013)

50 but look way younger when I dye my hair. I got a Harley Davidson full dresser wheel chair on order.:lmao:


----------



## Buckster (Jun 14, 2013)

54


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 14, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...



Walker?  ldman:   Hell, I'm sporting a new convertible and let me tell you something---the ladies are noticing!   Check out some recent video of me down in Miami with the ladies...


----------



## squirrels (Jun 14, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Harley Davidson full dresser wheel chair



I don't know what this is, so I googled and found this, http://www.designbuzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/sidewinder_04_O3hmA_58.jpg, which is not what you are talking about, but is awesome!

:thumbup:


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 14, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


:lmao:


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 14, 2013)

squirrels said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Harley Davidson full dresser wheel chair
> ...


Nice find!:cheers:


----------



## Derrel (Jun 14, 2013)

Old enough to know better, but young enough to want to do it anyway...


----------



## runnah (Jun 14, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


>



Oh Canadian humor...


----------



## ronlane (Jun 14, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



JW, you said you weren't recording me. Besided, I didn't sign that release form. :lmao:


----------



## JRSpN (Jun 14, 2013)

30


----------



## gsgary (Jun 14, 2013)

51.5 and can still get it up no problem


----------



## runnah (Jun 14, 2013)

gsgary said:


> 51.5 and can still get it up no problem



but only to the smell of fresh fixer right?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 14, 2013)

12.  Maturity wise.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 14, 2013)

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > 51.5 and can still get it up no problem
> ...



Goodness-- I thought I read fish at first.  Whew!!!


----------



## jake337 (Jun 14, 2013)

Old enough to know better...

Young enough to not care...



Edit:  I should have read the replies before replying.


30


----------



## TimothyJinx (Jun 14, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> TimothyJinx said:
> 
> 
> > 52 and yes, I still get around on my own.
> ...



I see you've been stalking me.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 14, 2013)

I forgot.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 14, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I forgot.



I honestly did forget the other day when someone asked me.. and to think I have made fun of my husband (who never seems to know his age or what year we're in) many times before. I'm not even old.. what is this?? lol


----------



## ronlane (Jun 14, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot.
> ...



My wife blames that on having kids.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 14, 2013)

runnah said:


> Oh Canadian humor...



That's a bit of an oxymoron...sorta like "British humor."  Except for Monty Python.


----------



## mishele (Jun 14, 2013)

26


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 14, 2013)

TimothyJinx said:


> I see you've been stalking me.



Yeah. I couldn't find a good photo of your model with the spinners and hydraulics though.


----------



## Juga (Jun 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> 26



Me toooo...

Saying this reminds me of opening a lunch box at school and noticing that someone else has a fruit roll up too and you both make a big deal out of it.


----------



## alv (Jun 14, 2013)

6-----------------? what was  the ?


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 14, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot.
> ...



Like your husband, I have a tough time remembering ages.  I know my anniversary date, but I struggle with the year.  My wife always has to tell me how many years it's been.  Thankfully, she just teases me too.


----------



## mishele (Jun 14, 2013)

Juga said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > 26
> ...



How cute, maybe we could have a sleepover and a pillow fight.


----------



## Juga (Jun 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> Juga said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



Sounds fun...my wife and I would love it.


----------



## Patrice (Jun 14, 2013)

How old am I? Hang on a minute, I should be able to work it out from my driving license. Now where did I leave my wallet?


----------



## kundalini (Jun 14, 2013)

runnah said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > double nickels
> ...



I bet you say that to all the boyz.   

Actually, I was given an unfair advantage while in the epididymis***.  You can blame my parents.   

***_ - New word for the week after discussing the ultrasound results with my urologist._


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 14, 2013)

Patrice said:


> How old am I? Hang on a minute, I should be able to work it out from my driving license. Now where did I leave my wallet?


It might be in the laundry washer.:idea: Been there done that.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 14, 2013)

Juga said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Juga said:
> ...



I just wanna take pictures of it.


----------



## samm (Jun 14, 2013)

Over half a century


----------



## Desi (Jun 14, 2013)

43.....now, can someone help me find my way home?


----------



## jaomul (Jun 14, 2013)

460 months and 26 days old. Thought I'd try and look clever using months instead of years but I don't.  Now I feel even older and the pub is closed


----------



## mishele (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm 36 so I guess the sleepover is canceled.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 14, 2013)

Old enough to get drafted.

Too young to drink.

The latter is actually a bigger deal than I would like to think in a college town where drinking is one of two past times (the second being going to the theatre)


----------



## shefjr (Jun 14, 2013)

35 but I wake up feeling 90 spend my day acting like I'm 18 and end my day somewhere in my 20s.


----------



## IByte (Jun 14, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I forgot.



Ummmmm if I had to guess Id say...65...69.5?


----------



## IByte (Jun 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> How cute, maybe we could have a sleepover and a pillow fight.



Wow! Mud wrestling and pillow fighting?  Is it 50 shades gray pillow fighting or insanity pillow fighting?


----------



## dbvirago (Jun 14, 2013)

Grew up watching black and white TV with 3 channels that cut off at midnight. Do the math


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 14, 2013)

17.3?


----------



## snerd (Jun 14, 2013)

58 and I'm going to learn how to take great photos if it kills me!!


----------



## Tony S (Jun 14, 2013)

53 and still keeping up with all the twentysomethings we keep hiring... except I hurt more after the shift is over.


----------



## weepete (Jun 14, 2013)

Hmm, why? 

The people I meet who are obsessed with age are normally the youngsters. 

Me, I'm old enough to know better, young enough to not realise it


----------



## hopdaddy (Jun 14, 2013)

52


----------



## snowbear (Jun 14, 2013)

I was born exactly 22 years (to the day) after the late Jim Henson.

View attachment 47689


----------



## tecboy (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm 36 living in an 18 years old body with 18 years old brain.  That means I'm young, energetic, and good looking.  Are you jealous?


----------



## TimothyJinx (Jun 14, 2013)

dbvirago said:


> Grew up watching black and white TV with 3 channels that cut off at midnight. Do the math



Yeah, I remember those days! No channel surfing because you had to get up off the couch, walk over to the television and change the channel. It was kind of like, eh, I'll give it a few more minutes.


----------



## esselle (Jun 14, 2013)

dbvirago said:


> Grew up watching black and white TV with 3 channels that cut off at midnight. Do the math



lol


----------



## spang1mw (Jun 14, 2013)

23...and turn 24 in about 25 minutes!


----------



## esselle (Jun 14, 2013)

spang1mw said:


> 23...and turn 24 in about 25 minutes!


Happy birthday!


----------



## spang1mw (Jun 14, 2013)

esselle said:


> spang1mw said:
> 
> 
> > 23...and turn 24 in about 25 minutes!
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## mishele (Jun 14, 2013)

spang1mw said:


> 23...and turn 24 in about 25 minutes!


Why aren't you out getting crazy?!!


----------



## unpopular (Jun 14, 2013)

31 or 32. I think 31. I'm not sure ATM.


----------



## spang1mw (Jun 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> spang1mw said:
> 
> 
> > 23...and turn 24 in about 25 minutes!
> ...



That's for tomorrow night!


----------



## mishele (Jun 14, 2013)

spang1mw said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > spang1mw said:
> ...


Good boy.


----------



## Patrice (Jun 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> I'm 36 so I guess the sleepover is canceled.




Good grief, 36! You're still just a babe in the woods.


----------



## Tiller (Jun 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> Why aren't you out getting crazy?!!



He's waiting for you to show up!


----------



## peter27 (Jun 15, 2013)

46 and every day when I wake up I thank the Lord for small mercies!


----------



## kathyt (Jun 15, 2013)

IByte said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot.
> ...


Your getting warmer.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 15, 2013)

spang1mw said:


> 23...and turn 24 in about 25 minutes!


Happy birthday.


----------



## IByte (Jun 15, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Your getting warmer.



If you were born before the first World War, and still look like a youngen...kudos. special K .


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 15, 2013)

Actually, I'm 83. Yeah.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm 56, and nineteen days shy of 57.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 15, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Actually, I'm 83. Yeah.




Your journey is dangerous, take this: Welcome to Best Buy Catheter Supplies*

*A division of Best Buy Inc.


----------



## spang1mw (Jun 15, 2013)

Tiller said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Why aren't you out getting crazy?!!
> ...



I've been waiting! 



kathythorson said:


> spang1mw said:
> 
> 
> > 23...and turn 24 in about 25 minutes!
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## snowbear (Jun 15, 2013)

spang1mw said:


> 23...and turn 24 in about 25 minutes!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## IByte (Jun 15, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Actually, I'm 83. Yeah.



Lol I was talking about there other special K.  But since you're K, welcome, welcome old timer


----------



## manicmike (Jun 15, 2013)

29


----------



## unpopular (Jun 15, 2013)

^^^ You really confuse me. I have a friend named Mike who uses the exact same Mega Man avatar on Facebook. But he's older and he lives in NY.


----------



## molested_cow (Jun 15, 2013)

I like to watch Sponge Bob.


----------



## skieur (Jun 17, 2013)

unpopular said:


> 31 or 32. I think 31. I'm not sure ATM.



Perhaps you mean 31 plus 32?:lmao:


----------



## Boney (Jun 17, 2013)

72


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 17, 2013)

31


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 17, 2013)

31. . . just old enough to start fretting about gray hairs and wrinkles.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm 52 physically....19 mentally.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 17, 2013)

PinkDoor said:


> 31. . . just old enough to start fretting about gray hairs and wrinkles.



Glad I'm not the only one noticing the increase in those at 31. It's just not right .. they were supposed to wait another 10 or 20 years. Lol


----------



## Jad (Jun 17, 2013)

I turned 64 today! I went out photographing for most of the day with my wife of 41 years. I made some pretty good images and that is always a good present.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 17, 2013)

PinkDoor said:


> 31. . . just old enough to start fretting about gray hairs and wrinkles.


Wrinkles add character.  Grey hairs?  Mine went straight to white starting in my late 30's.  The upshot is that I still have my hair, regardless of color.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 17, 2013)

kundalini said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> > 31. . . just old enough to start fretting about gray hairs and wrinkles.
> ...



I got highlights and hair extensions last week. . . I'm fighting back!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 17, 2013)

...wrinkles add character for men. . . not women!


----------



## unpopular (Jun 17, 2013)

skieur said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > 31 or 32. I think 31. I'm not sure ATM.
> ...



You'd think so given that I can never remember my exact age. I'd check my ID, but I lost my wallet.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 18, 2013)

PinkDoor said:


> ...wrinkles add character for men. . . not women!



At least you have hair. I'm going to be bald in 5-10 years.

Do you know who looks good bald? 

David Beckham.

/end of list


----------

